# Missing People in National Forests (David Paulides Missing 411)



## anadentone (Sep 14, 2020)

While watching "Missing 411" series on youtube (which I love!) I thought about a movie I had watched a couple of years back called "This is the end" with Seth Rogan. I remember the beginning scene where the "good" people had just disappeared in a flash of light and had gone on to Heaven. What if there's an alternative idea as to what happened to people who disappear in National Forests? Now, I don't mean "disappear-but-later-found-bones-or-clothes" or even "disappeared-but-later-found-alive" I mean people who disappeared and no tracks, no clothes, no phones, no smells, not even bones were ever found of these people. People who just completely disappeared off the face of this Earth. What if these people were just transported to Heaven? I know to some, this might just be too weird, but many thinks the same about alien abductions, bigfoot eating them, elite turning them into stew, or inter dimensional portals  gobbling them up. Maybe , these areas are where the Gods of their nations live?





> Note: This OP was recovered from the Wayback Archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP are included in this thread.


----------



## KD Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KorbenDallasDate: 2019-06-30 06:04:27Reaction Score: 3


This is borderline ATS, but given the spin of _"had gone on to Heaven"_ which can be viewed as an assisted escape of our system... let's see where the thread takes us to.


----------



## irishbalt (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: irishbaltDate: 2019-06-30 06:07:34Reaction Score: 2




anadentone said:


> While watching "Missing 411" series on youtube (which I love!) I thought about a movie I had watched a couple of years back called "This is the end" with Seth Rogan. I remember the beginning scene where the "good" people had just disappeared in a flash of light and had gone on to Heaven. What if there's an alternative idea as to what happened to people who disappear in National Forests? Now, I don't mean "disappear-but-later-found-bones-or-clothes" or even "disappeared-but-later-found-alive" I mean people who disappeared and no tracks, no clothes, no phones, no smells, not even bones were ever found of these people. People who just completely disappeared off the face of this Earth. What if these people were just transported to Heaven? I know to some, this might just be too weird, but many thinks the same about alien abductions, bigfoot eating them, elite turning them into stew, or inter dimensional portals  gobbling them up. Maybe , these areas are where the Gods of their nations live?


 Can speculate all we want, but need at least two witnesses to have a chance at understanding such a phenomena. 

The very nature of this particular scenario makes me think more of cartel working inside national parks, the abductees being people in the wrong place at the wrong time.  My two cents.


----------



## Timeshifter (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: TimeshifterDate: 2019-06-30 07:02:12Reaction Score: 1


When you consider

'On average, 90,000 people are missing in the USA at any given time, according to Todd Matthews from the National Missing and Unidentified Persons System, or NamUs, a national database for missing people'

Source

Thats a small amount of people to accelerate to heaven, if we believe in the world population of 7 billion? Even added in the rest if the worlds missing, what about all those other good souls? And why aren't the rest disposed to hell? If you beleive in this stuff of course. 

I Think it is more likely people trafficking (for all sorts of sordid reasons), drugs kills, stupidity or plain old not wanting to be found. 

Anyone have any actual 1st hand stories of this happening, that could be a big help here?


----------



## Ruby Rhod (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Ruby RhodDate: 2019-06-30 07:17:32Reaction Score: 17


I have something on this. Here you go. My vote is on "elite turning them into stew."

Edit: Oh no, it resized...technical difficulties...standby...

Ok, here is the source website: Missing 411: Hundreds of Strange Disappearances in our National Parks

Here are some highlights:

Law enforcement officials and park service management were doing everything in their power to keep these events concealed from the general public.He [private investigator] was told that there is no such document because the Department of Interior does not keep any record of missing people within their park systems. To obtain this information would cost him $34,000. A list missing persons for the entire United States park systems was a staggering $1.4 million. Paulides did not oblige and instead filed hundreds of Freedom Information Acts.

Search dogs behave strangely. Oftentimes these canines cannot pick up a scent, or simply don’t want to. In other instances they begin tracking only to lay down and stop searching as if the person had vanished into thin air. Cadaver dogs are unable to locate a corpse.
The body is found in an area that has searched before. In many instances the missing appears in a location that has been thoroughly searched dozens, if not hundreds, of times. It is not uncommon for the deceased to surface on a main trail that is utilized by hikers on a daily basis.
Travel uphill instead of downhill. The missing is often found at high levels of elevation, such as mountain peaks. Frequently the victim will travel an astounding amount of miles through treacherous terrain in a time period which seems humanly impossible.
Weather-related phenomenon. Shortly after the individual goes missing, the forecast takes a drastic turn. Torrential rain, lightning, fog, sand storms or blizzards occur which delay search parties.
Missing clothing. Shoes, pants, shirts and jackets are often removed, even by children who are too young do so themselves. Paradoxical undressing cannot explain why a person would do this in a temperate environment. Clothing that is found is sometimes neatly folded.
High amounts of plane crashes. Search planes and helicopters seem to crash at abnormally high rates during these specific cases.
Extreme ends of the intellectual scale. On one side there are well-educated people such as doctors, psychiatrists and physicists. Others have disabilities such as autism or Down Syndrome.
German ancestry. Those with German heritage appear to go missing at much higher rates.
Boulder fields and granite. A high number of men and women vanish in boulder fields or areas with huge quantities of granite. Yosemite National Park is the largest of all clusters and also happens to be the biggest source of granite on Earth.
The victim is retrieved near a body of water. Another common factor is the presence of water. Bodies are often discovered near oceans, lakes, rivers, streams or swamps.
Berry picking. Strangely, this is a reoccurring theme shared amongst several cases. Those who are picking berries seem to go missing at higher rates.
Not feeling well or being tired. Prior to the disappearance, friends and family state the victim had informed them that they were not feeling well or tired.
Being last in line. One of the most recurrent of all traits are those in a group who happen to be the last in line. Others who were with the missing report seeing them mere seconds before and suddenly they had vanished without a trace. No one ever reports hearing any sounds such as a gasp, scream or an animal.
Forgive me, I am new here, can someone help? I have thousands of full page screenshots and it would be nice to occassionally attach them without resize occurring. Is there a way to do this? Or can somebody recommend a good image hosting site?


----------



## AthroposRex (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: AnthroposRexDate: 2019-07-01 19:03:32Reaction Score: 1




Ruby Rhod said:


> I have something on this. Here you go. My vote is on "elite turning them into stew."
> 
> Edit: Oh no, it resized...technical difficulties...standby...
> 
> ...


When you attach a file, you should get the option to click "thumbnail" or "image" below the post. Thumbnail inserts exactly that. Image does the full size.


----------



## Whitewave (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: whitewaveDate: 2019-07-02 01:00:45Reaction Score: 2


Following the "went to heaven" theme....the bible does talk about "harvests" and, as any forager knows, wild food doesn't all ripen at the same time. You got your "first fruits" (things that ripen earlier than most), your main harvest (most stuff ripens within the same week or two) and you've got your "gleanings" (the slow ripeners). In order for this heavenly harvest to have merit at all, we'd have to know if these people were devout Christians, ascended masters, spiritual giants, what-have-you.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: SonofaBushDate: 2019-07-21 16:12:10Reaction Score: 1


I do not know if Heaven exists but as for Hell, is not Earth a bad enough place to be. If other sentient beings are as bad or worse than humans the universe (or multiverse as the case may be) is in very sorry shape.  One of the things that seems to escape almost everyone's notice and is hardly ever talked about (I only found one paper online some years ago) is that at times in the distant past (millions of years ago) stars have come much closer than the Alpha Centauri system is now. The speculation in the paper was that perhaps at some time extraterrestrials hopped from another system to ours (a few light years, or even less). Rather than geoengineer the Earth to their liking, adapting, or undergoing genetic modification, perhaps it makes more sense to build a/some space station(s) in the Kuiper belt.  Who knows what kind of cloaking technology they would have.  I can definitely see some people wanting a one way trip who feel they were born on the Wrong Planet to begin with.


----------



## Rhayader (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: RhayaderDate: 2019-07-21 16:29:34Reaction Score: 0


I would have thought it much more plausible they stumbled upon portals or openings to the/a parallel earth or hollow earth/interior world. Or other more nefarious abduction, alien or otherwise...


----------



## asatiger1966 (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: asatiger1966Date: 2019-08-14 06:51:45Reaction Score: 7




Timeshifter said:


> When you consider
> 
> 'On average, 90,000 people are missing in the USA at any given time, according to Todd Matthews from the National Missing and Unidentified Persons System, or NamUs, a national database for missing people'
> 
> ...


In the case of the Dennis Martin disappearance in 1969, here are the facts. 

There were over 400 people involved in the search. These included volunteers, park rangers, search and rescue groups, a Marine Reserve unit, an Army Green Beret unit and an Army helicopter. 

The Green Beret unit consisted of 40 men from the 6th Special Forces Group in Fort Bragg, North Carolina. They were called in by the park rangers a few days into the search, due to the harsh terrain the the search area. The child went missing at the 4,800-foot level on the side of a mountain. 

*The Green Beret unit consisted of 40 men.*

That is a complete platoon, officers and men. Do you realize the chain of command that would be needed to release that unit, to wander the woods looking for a little boy in 1969. We were at war.

This particular unit would need at least Joint Chief Approval, at that time to even pick up their gear.

When the 6th SF landed "they talked to no one" Really, if your on a different mission why would they talk to non security clearance people?  

I was at Fort Bragg during that search. The National Defense People keyed in on a peculiar set of both meteorological, 
frequency disturbances and loss of personal, to note a few triggers.

From past events 1965 and 1966 protocols were set and followed till modified later based on more recent events.The 1965 and 1966 events were classified. In 2004, according to an investigating Marine Corp JAG Colonel, as "so far above the Presidents head that it would never see the light of day", his words not mine.


----------



## KD Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KorbenDallasDate: 2019-08-14 06:58:43Reaction Score: 0




asatiger1966 said:


> In 2004, according to an investigating Marine Corp JAG Colonel, as "so far above the Presidents head that it would never see the light of day", his words not mine.


Where would a JAG get this level of access? Why would it be granted to him?

Just asking...


----------



## asatiger1966 (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: asatiger1966Date: 2019-08-15 07:34:40Reaction Score: 10




KorbenDallas said:


> Where would a JAG get this level of access? Why would it be granted to him?
> 
> Just asking...


You never just ask, No problem. Simple answer the Joint Chiefs were authorized to start an investigation. Civilians authorities in numerous countries had become fed up with the lies about the Indochina war,911 you name it. They were chipping away using any excuse to investigate small details, leaving those in control nervous.

The civilians-were suffering a gradual loss of influence world wide and did not understand. They wanted answers. Started searching and found an anomaly in the military records of a few countries.

Your going to ask,
England,Russia,France,Portugal,Jordan,Australia,Philippines and South Korea. 

The investigation in question was started in the early 2000's by various agencies, Army, Navy ect, I am not sure about Congress.

The official stated purpose was the possible criminal charges against men that were involved with one of the 1960's events. 

To stay objective the Navy was given part of the JAG responsibility. The Military position was denial, nothing happen that was not out of the book. 
Unexpected side effects had occurred, leaving military and civilians  to question the Government explanations.

The Government leaked a story of drug abuse with the stated unit. A few of the troops on site at these events were starting to remember things, especially after some brain trauma in the civilian world, car wreck, sports injury, marriage stress, falling and hitting head at work, falling off horse.

Claiming that this unit had gone on an extended killing streak after the last shots were fired, caused from civilian drugs. bottom line nothing happened everybody was doped up.

Then the story changed, the Government had issued untested enhancement drugs to said units before the supposed event. This caused delusions and paranoia that turned the stated units against everybody.

I was sent the Marine JAG summation, it is explicit that people were killed and atrocities were committed.But the needed records were classified above anyone working the cases, National Security was claimed.

The real beauty of the Joint Chiefs was their plan put together in 1967. They would build a shadow platoon, same name, same unit except for the personnel.The new platoon would operate real loose, shooting livestock, burn a few hooch's. All the while bidding their time waiting for a situation that would make them look criminal.

They found it somewhere in September. They were accused of massacring a small village. It went worldwide in a few days.

Note: The American Lieutenant that shot his South Vietnamese Counterpart in the back of the head, retired from the Army a Colonel.

Today when you try and find that unit you will find the second unit from 1967. The 1965,1966 units are a myth

Tidy up: The Marine JAG and others were set loose to prove a point. There is information that can not be accessed through normal channels.
The aborted trials served a warning to men that wanted to talk about their troubling thoughts.
Showed that even in 2000 "they were watching"

"Above the Rest"
!st Brigade,1 Battalion, Headquarters and Headquarters company, Heavy Weapons Platoon, FO-RTO TDY Recon Platoon. 

KorbenDallas,   If more just asking is needed, I will endeavor to serve the larger cause.

The men in those units came out many different ways, some with modified 201 files, or just black pages, a few name changes, some country changes, massive reduction of information on the 201, almost all were taken care with education and jobs by the different Agencies.


----------



## KD Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KorbenDallasDate: 2019-08-15 08:11:49Reaction Score: 1


Thank you very much for your reply. I think this here is well above our heads. TPTB is playing creatively but within their means. If anything, the situation shows a very simple and effective technique of substituting facts with other facts. 

I spent more time than I should have in the 82nd, but in the 90s stuff like that was probably reserved for the D-boys.


----------



## irishbalt (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: irishbaltDate: 2019-08-15 09:27:47Reaction Score: 0




asatiger1966 said:


> You never just ask, No problem. Simple answer the Joint Chiefs were authorized to start an investigation. Civilians authorities in numerous countries had become fed up with the lies about the Indochina war,911 you name it. They were chipping away using any excuse to investigate small details, leaving those in control nervous.
> 
> The civilians-were suffering a gradual loss of influence world wide and did not understand. They wanted answers. Started searching and found an anomaly in the military records of a few countries.
> 
> ...


This have anything to do with a W. Colby?


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: SonofaBushDate: 2019-08-15 11:53:38Reaction Score: 0




asatiger1966 said:


> Your going to ask,
> England,Russia,France,Portugal,Jordan,Australia,Philippines and South Korea.


 The nations with the anomalies or the ones asking questions?  After all the United States (of America, not Mexico) has obvious anomalies going all the way back to the Maine at least if even Fomenko is correct that United States (of America, not Mexico) history is correct since about 1850. A strange list since most of those are allies of the United States (of America, not Mexico) with at least one enemy (apparently no matter what) in the mix.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: CasimirDate: 2019-08-15 18:18:29Reaction Score: 8


I have the East and West copies of the Missing 411 books. The phenomenon is widespread and frequent enough that there is absolutely SOMETHING happening. FOIA requests are ignored among other things indicating a serious cover up. My issue is with the author David Paulides. His books list incident after incident of these strange occurrences, most to all being at the very least search engine-able to verify but outside of a map (one has to buy physically) and us taking his word at his investigative capability "because he used to be a police officer", there is literally no data to be had.  I understand the man has to make a living, but he never discusses how he compiles all of these incidents and compares the facts- at the very least I would expect some sort of spreadsheet/checklist right? I think if this were truly something he was concerned about beyond making money off of the "sasquatch community" (his books are only available bought directly from a bigfoot research site) there would be a more transparent and open source research effort. After reading both books and being completely fascinated, I personally emailed him in a completely un-antagonistic way politely asking what the methods were compling all the data they had. I was essentially shit on in the reply and given a generic "Oh, will you non-believers just leave us alone" type of response.

The worst thing about it all- he could still have fudged over half his data to his benefit and still the remaining half, if true is one of the greatest modern (ly discovered at least) unidentified phenomena of our time. The symptoms shared across a serious majority of the victims are CrAzY to the point you think you're reading some fantasy mystery/horror anthology work.

I think many of the cases in the books are explained by commonalities like simply weirdos in the woods, cults, kidnappers, the like. But these cases of kids disappearing for days/weeks/months out of nowhere, then magically appearing to rescue efforts/randoms on something like a steep inaccessible mountaintop in the snow perfectly fine relative to the elements are what CAPTIVATE me. They are found with barely a scratch and seemingly immune to exposure. Many kids tell a story of a bearman keeping them warm and feeding them berries etc. Dozens of missing are found dead/alive in berry bushes themselves- bushes searched hours earlier. I cannot fathom what mundane explanation could possibly apply to so many of these cases.

While one can sense a certain subtle sasquatch-esque spin within the books, personally I think the phenomenon is a mix of the mundane (humans being weird etc and/or murdering/kidnapping each other) and several different insanely curious mysteries. My mind's varied from the unseen manipulation, like the Fae, to tiny secret tribes of wild "men" that live deep in some of our national forests and are wild but intelligent enough to never be seen.

Here's a link to an exerpt from Manly P Hall's Secret Teachings of All Ages: The Elements and Their Inhabitants:


----------



## irishbalt (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: irishbaltDate: 2019-08-15 19:01:33Reaction Score: 1




Casimir said:


> I have the East and West copies of the Missing 411 books. The phenomenon is widespread and frequent enough that there is absolutely SOMETHING happening. FOIA requests are ignored among other things indicating a serious cover up. My issue is with the author David Paulides. His books list incident after incident of these strange occurrences, most to all being at the very least search engine-able to verify but outside of a map (one has to buy physically) and us taking his word at his investigative capability "because he used to be a police officer", there is literally no data to be had.  I understand the man has to make a living, but he never discusses how he compiles all of these incidents and compares the facts- at the very least I would expect some sort of spreadsheet/checklist right? I think if this were truly something he was concerned about beyond making money off of the "sasquatch community" (his books are only available bought directly from a bigfoot research site) there would be a more transparent and open source research effort. After reading both books and being completely fascinated, I personally emailed him in a completely un-antagonistic way politely asking what the methods were compling all the data they had. I was essentially shit on in the reply and given a generic "Oh, will you non-believers just leave us alone" type of response.
> 
> The worst thing about it all- he could still have fudged over half his data to his benefit and still the remaining half, if true is one of the greatest modern (ly discovered at least) unidentified phenomena of our time. The symptoms shared across a serious majority of the victims are CrAzY to the point you think you're reading some fantasy mystery/horror anthology work.
> 
> ...


These incidents are truly bizarre.  Don't go hiking alone if you want to remove yourself from statistical "tails".  It is unfortunate that Paulides couldn't give a straight answer, but he would be revealing means and methods.


----------



## Ruby Rhod (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Ruby RhodDate: 2019-08-15 19:08:54Reaction Score: 1




> Many kids tell a story of a bearman keeping them warm and feeding them berries etc.


There are a shocking number of elite bearmen. It has been noticed that the "furries" seem to have a lot of money.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Red BirdDate: 2019-08-15 20:26:11Reaction Score: 3




Ruby Rhod said:


> There are a shocking number of elite bearmen. It has been noticed that the "furries" seem to have a lot of money.
> 
> 
> View attachment 27150


I was just going to bring this up!
Whatever the faults of the Paulides' there is definitely growing concern over missing persons, and the lack of cooperation/info of gov't agencies. We all forget we are watched and data collected everywhere, including most likely the most popular forests and national parks.
However, that’s kind of the old way of thinking right?  Meaning sow disinfo, fear, chaos, then ‘fix it’ by tightening laws, more laws, more watching...Pauline’s was FBI or something. It’s difficult.


----------



## asatiger1966 (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: asatiger1966Date: 2019-08-16 00:22:54Reaction Score: 1




SonofaBush said:


> The nations with the anomalies or the ones asking questions?  After all the United States (of America, not Mexico) has obvious anomalies going all the way back to the Maine at least if even Fomenko is correct that United States (of America, not Mexico) history is correct since about 1850. A strange list since most of those are allies of the United States (of America, not Mexico) with at least one enemy (apparently no matter what) in the mix.


The intended take away was the listed countries had men on the ground at the events in the 60's.


irishbalt said:


> This have anything to do with a W. Colby?


Your guess is as good as mine.The story was he made a few calls concerning the ongoing, at the time, purge during 1990-1995 and was upset about the civilian casualties.

My Uncle worked with him in Iran under the Shah. I have never had a conversation about the Shah or W. Colby with anyone including my Uncle.


KorbenDallas said:


> Thank you very much for your reply. I think this here is well above our heads. TPTB is playing creatively but within their means. If anything, the situation shows a very simple and effective technique of substituting facts with other facts.
> 
> I spent more time than I should have in the 82nd, but in the 90s stuff like that was probably reserved for the D-boys.


The terms negotiator and paratroop seem at juxtaposition, just saying.
In my early years I spent an inordinate amount of time guarding the "Chicken Road Ammo Dump". I had a problem with authority, then, I became one.


One suggestion for future missing bow hunters, carry a few wooden arrows
If searching for deep woods missing people and meteorological changes occur, rain, hail, fog. Remember
*  “The eye altering, alters all.” * 

―    William Blake


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: SonofaBushDate: 2019-08-16 14:09:10Reaction Score: 1




asatiger1966 said:


> The intended take away was the listed countries had men on the ground at the events in the 60's.
> 
> Your guess is as good as mine.The story was he made a few calls concerning the ongoing, at the time, purge during 1990-1995 and was upset about the civilian casualties...


So the U.K., U.S.S.R. (and presumably Russian Federation post-1991), France, Portugal, Jordan, Australia, Philippines and South Korea have anomalies in miltary records.  It freaked out the neocons so they did a purge and took control of the U.S. government in the 1990s???

This sounds very similar to what people like Catherine Austin Fitts, Joseph P. Farrell, and other proponents of the Breakaway Civilization are saying (something has the neocons freaked out), except I don't think they believe the U.S. neocons are the good guys (or at least any better).


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: RecycledSoulDate: 2019-08-16 23:30:23Reaction Score: 3


It’s a harvest for money.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: CasimirDate: 2019-08-19 13:46:35Reaction Score: 1


It’


RecycledSoul said:


> It’s a harvest for money.


There's definitely a potential trafficking aspect regardless of the reasons why, but that particular scenario only fits a small few of the cases- not even close to a majority. That's why I think its mix of different causes ultimately.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Red BirdDate: 2019-08-19 14:53:05Reaction Score: 6


I read this article the other day explaithe logic of paying for organs donated
Sell an Organ – The Burning Platform

Not considered is the definition of slavery.  Selling Humans (or their body parts, or babies, or fetus or wombs or for sex, or their DNA, etc)  commodities, Human Resources. Even if the person agrees to the transaction they are still a slave and the same moral problems are involved which always leads to devaluing human life and murder putting it bluntly.  It’s ALWAYS a huge problem and that’s why it’s an advance to outlaw, and discourage societally.
Sort of like using your finger print instead of passwords. Criminal solution- cut off finger.  Or, you could add chip in hand or forehead. 

Are employees the same?  Can be but you are contracting labor, skills, etc not necessarily your actual physical body/parts and other things, but there is fine line.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: RecycledSoulDate: 2019-08-22 17:26:21Reaction Score: 6


Not sure about anyone else, but I’d love to go missing.   I’m ready to remove myself from the grid, but no means.  Means=$, and nobody want to disappear with (female).   Lol


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Bear ClawDate: 2019-08-23 13:28:12Reaction Score: 2


Alder Hey organs scandal - Wikipedia

It doesn't even need to happen via disappearences, it can happen in plain sight.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: SonofaBushDate: 2019-08-23 13:43:32Reaction Score: 1


The more things change the more they stay the same.

Dismembered limbs sewn together like 'Frankenstein' at body-parts donation center, FBI found


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Tool18Date: 2019-08-28 11:15:15Reaction Score: 3




Casimir said:


> It’
> 
> 
> There's definitely a potential trafficking aspect regardless of the reasons why, but that particular scenario only fits a small few of the cases- not even close to a majority. That's why I think its mix of different causes ultimately.



David Paulides who writes the Missing 411 books does a very good job of only covering the cases that fit the common occurrences with these cases. In fact he does a brilliant job of ruling out every other aspect and just leaving the ones with the common bizarre occurrences.

I really recommended reading some of the books as I have found there are so many videos on the topic but none of them really outline properly or do a good job of conveying these cases to people. The books really go into detail about everything. They will also rule out any cases that can be explained by any of the usual reasons.

I also do a ton of research into the human trafficking and paedophilia, and although its so F**king wide spread its not funny, and Absolutely everywhere, these cases are something completely different, that so far I personally can not come to a conclusion on what I think it might be.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: ObertrynDate: 2019-08-28 11:38:40Reaction Score: 1


It really is unsettling to think what they are doing with human body parts. Soylent Green comes to mind, among other uses.

Consider what you're eating the next time you fancy a bite at McDonald's or KFC...


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Tool18Date: 2019-08-29 01:45:03Reaction Score: 0




Obertryn said:


> It really is unsettling to think what they are doing with human body parts. Soylent Green comes to mind, among other uses.
> 
> Consider what you're eating the next time you fancy a bite at McDonald's or KFC...


Have you got any proof or anything to support those claims? ad I also don't think this really has much to do with this subject matter.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: SonofaBushDate: 2019-08-29 13:14:21Reaction Score: 0




Tool18 said:


> Have you got any proof or anything to support those claims? ad I also don't think this really has much to do with this subject matter.


Personally, I am well passed the point at being surprised at anything.  Just assume that the worst you can think of only barely scratches the surface, so Obertryn may be on to something.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: CasimirDate: 2019-08-29 17:41:05Reaction Score: 5


_@SonofaBush_ I think what he's getting at is the phenomenon of cannibalism and potential human ingredients in your fast food is not the subject matter of Missing411 in general nor the OP. This post kind of derailed from Missing411 phenomenon to human trafficking in general to us eating humans at McDonald's. 

Not surprising, the surrounding symptoms of Missing411 phenomena are strange varied in the sense that if you concentrate on one factor, like humans disappearing (and never coming back), its easy for Occams Razor to point you in a certain direction (human trafficking). Unfortunately, the picture is a lot less easily navigable when you consider all the data on the instances we have available. This is particularly why, I'm assuming, _@Tool18_ is encouraging others to actually read the books if they are interested. Otherwise, yes, you'll likely be assigning an incomplete solution to an incompletely understood problem. 

I think we all understand when you're attempting to solve ANYTHING you kind of have a checklist in your head and we narrow down said checklist through some mental process. The compelling thing about Missing411 is as you read all the different cases.... your checklist eventually is narrowed down to an unsatisfying "What the f**k is happening to these people?!?!". This is largely why I think its a mix of different, maybe unrelated, phenomena.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Red BirdDate: 2019-08-29 18:56:21Reaction Score: 1


These stories prey on your instinctual fears- being the last one in line, found with ‘no shoes’, survivors and/or bodies found where they shouldn’t be, dogs lose scent and just lie down...
Like good horror stories around the campfire with your back to the dark.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: SonofaBushDate: 2019-08-29 19:02:34Reaction Score: 1




Casimir said:


> _@SonofaBush_ I think what he's getting at is the phenomenon of cannibalism and potential human ingredients in your fast food is not the subject matter of Missing411 in general nor the OP. This post kind of derailed from Missing411 phenomenon to human trafficking in general to us eating humans at McDonald's.
> 
> Not surprising, the surrounding symptoms of Missing411 phenomena are strange varied in the sense that if you concentrate on one factor, like humans disappearing (and never coming back), its easy for Occams Razor to point you in a certain direction (human trafficking). Unfortunately, the picture is a lot less easily navigable when you consider all the data on the instances we have available. This is particularly why, I'm assuming, _@Tool18_ is encouraging others to actually read the books if they are interested. Otherwise, yes, you'll likely be assigning an incomplete solution to an incompletely understood problem.
> 
> I think we all understand when you're attempting to solve ANYTHING you kind of have a checklist in your head and we narrow down said checklist through some mental process. The compelling thing about Missing411 is as you read all the different cases.... your checklist eventually is narrowed down to an unsatisfying "What the f**k is happening to these people?!?!". This is largely why I think its a mix of different, maybe unrelated, phenomena.


It does seem unlikely that the weirdest of disappearances are the result of the human trafficking business.  It seems just is not worth the trouble.  Come to think of it, perhaps the tell-a-lie-to-your-vision idiot box series _The Pretender_ is disclosure where fiction is fact.  Perhaps some NGOs similar to The Center need some Jarods.

[Note:   _The Pretender_ is a story about someone named Jarod that was kidnapped in 1963 and exploited for his genius.  He did simulations for them until he learned what the research was really used for and escaped, almost always staying one step ahead of them.]


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: CasimirDate: 2019-08-29 20:18:56Reaction Score: 1




Red Bird said:


> These stories prey on your instinctual fears- being the last one in line, found with ‘no shoes’, survivors and/or bodies found where they shouldn’t be, dogs lose scent and just lie down...
> Like good horror stories around the campfire with your back to the dark.


I definitely hear this. It's crazy because there are SO many cases and they really all do share common themes, and those common themes do tingle one's instinctual fear in way. You make a very interesting point because well... how does one *develop* an *instinct*ual fear? 

I personally have spent some serious time outdoors in wilderness environments. On a couple of occasions, I've felt immense, deep, petrifying, one could say instinctual, fear for seemingly no reason. Did my body pick up on the pheromones of a mountain lion on the wind or some other mundane reason? Perhaps. But as always perhaps not. There's enough anecdotal evidence from others on the internet and personal acquaintances who have felt a similar penetrating deep fear out of nowhere as well. I think because of my personal experience, I am extra compelled by the Missing411 phenomena. 

I seriously would not be surprised if there are apex predators out there "supernatural" or "mythical" or whatever word one's culture's assigned them. Part of human evolution/culture/fundamental brain stuff would be learning how to deal with (ignore/not think about/compartmentalize) such a scary untenable threat while at the same time developing skills/instincts to not get got by "it"


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Tool18Date: 2019-08-30 14:48:05Reaction Score: 1




Casimir said:


> I definitely hear this. It's crazy because there are SO many cases and they really all do share common themes, and those common themes do tingle one's instinctual fear in way. You make a very interesting point because well... how does one *develop* an *instinct*ual fear?
> 
> I personally have spent some serious time outdoors in wilderness environments. On a couple of occasions, I've felt immense, deep, petrifying, one could say instinctual, fear for seemingly no reason. Did my body pick up on the pheromones of a mountain lion on the wind or some other mundane reason? Perhaps. But as always perhaps not. There's enough anecdotal evidence from others on the internet and personal acquaintances who have felt a similar penetrating deep fear out of nowhere as well. I think because of my personal experience, I am extra compelled by the Missing411 phenomena.
> 
> I seriously would not be surprised if there are apex predators out there "supernatural" or "mythical" or whatever word one's culture's assigned them. Part of human evolution/culture/fundamental brain stuff would be learning how to deal with (ignore/not think about/compartmentalize) such a scary untenable threat while at the same time developing skills/instincts to not get got by "it"


You know, funny you mentioned the supernatural predator possibility. Thought I have never voiced what i really think it is when I have talked about it with people, I actually think this is a plausible explanation. Its such a bizzar case and that pretty much or almost could explain every problem. Certainly the problem of people being found in impossible to reach places in the time they where missing, or appearing in places that where searched many of times over.


----------



## JWW427 (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: JWW427Date: 2019-09-09 22:17:59Reaction Score: 5


For what its worth, Ive read that in the USA many people are abducted in National Parks for clandestine "Unacknowledged Special Access Programs."
Or USAPS. This gets deep into Deep State territory. Beware.
Many scientists and engineers go missing for these projects and never return. They have no choice in the matter.

See: National Security Contracts.

Some folks, yes, women and children too, are used as genetic program guinea pigs. That gets into cloning territory too.
This is why many Deep Underground Military Bases are on Native American reservations. No oversight, no espionage.

_"An *unacknowledged* SAP (or USAP) is made known only to authorized persons, including members of the appropriate committees of the United States Congress. Waived SAPs are a subset of *unacknowledged* SAPs in the Department of Defense."_

I hope this isn't true, but I have a sad feeling it is.
JWW

See: Dr. Steven Greer's "Unacknowledged." A documentary.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Red BirdDate: 2020-07-28 15:55:40Reaction Score: 0


The following Video talks about missing people who were normal, then heard voices, then disappeared (some found dead later But cause of death was unexplained, or from *exposure*)
At one point she said, it’s weird how they’re all *barefoot* another of the missing 411 Evidences.
She’s a TI.


----------



## Whitewave (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: whitewaveDate: 2020-07-28 19:16:54Reaction Score: 0


A lot of those people have travel in common. Might look into personnel at travel agencies/ airports.
Also, what's a TI?


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Red BirdDate: 2020-07-28 19:58:53Reaction Score: 2




whitewave said:


> A lot of those people have travel in common. Might look into personnel at travel agencies/ airports.
> Also, what's a TI?


Yep, somewhat like hiking except There’s more people around.
  The common Denominators with those in the video Are a normal person who suddenly starts hearing voices and they are telling them things To do, or try get away etc.  Targeted Individuals who have V2k report this.
Her commenting on the shoelessness (new word : ) Plus them disappearing made me connect EMF capabilities with the Missing411 stories. I think he does, too actually.
Start here, if you want to research
FFTI: Educational Videos


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: StarmonkeyDate: 2020-07-28 21:12:00Reaction Score: 1


----------



## Whitewave (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: whitewaveDate: 2020-07-29 02:11:57Reaction Score: 1


_@anadentone_, did you mean to use the word "hypotenuses" in the title and, if so, how does it relate to missing people in national forests? I'm a little dense sometimes and appreciate simple explanations. Thx.


----------



## asatiger1966 (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: asatiger1966Date: 2020-07-29 06:05:57Reaction Score: 3




irishbalt said:


> This have anything to do with a W. Colby?


Not available to my pay grade LOL. But I think no.


JWW427 said:


> For what its worth, Ive read that in the USA many people are abducted in National Parks for clandestine "Unacknowledged Special Access Programs."
> Or USAPS. This gets deep into Deep State territory. Beware.
> Many scientists and engineers go missing for these projects and never return. They have no choice in the matter.
> 
> ...


In my opinion the UNITED STATES CONGRESS is briefed on nothing of importance. The "President is middle management at best". Corporations are the controllers, of course they in turn are controlled.

There seem to be so many levels of secrecy, above the President, that efficient management is practically impossible. There are no real Generals as in out country's past, their jobs have been subdivided into smaller areas of knowledge, where no one General knows what is really happening.


whitewave said:


> _@anadentone_, did you mean to use the word "hypotenuses" in the title and, if so, how does it relate to missing people in national forests? I'm a little dense sometimes and appreciate simple explanations. Thx.


The government developed a device that can track a persons electromagnetic field at least three days. Maybe even longer as of now. Where could they have come up with such an idea? Are they also working on the ability to seemingly vanish in a split second. Maybe the same source could make some people develop super strength?


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Divine WindDate: 2020-07-29 19:15:06Reaction Score: 6




Ruby Rhod said:


> I have something on this. Here you go. My vote is on "elite turning them into stew."
> 
> Edit: Oh no, it resized...technical difficulties...standby...
> 
> ...


The whole thing is almost certainly a Psyop, whilst at the same time trying out/ testing new technologies to put humans off the scent.  I don't doubt that using Anniseed to put dogs off would still work, but how exciting using newer technologies with different effects.

Here would be my prognosis.  The US want to make 50% of all wildlands into an area without humans. To do this with simple dates and legislation and paperwork will enevitably draw criticism and anger. What is needed is repetition, propoganda, deceipt, and scare tactics.  The first part will be achieved through the Environmental movment.  A few charts, which you are all probably aware of, especially Americans.



The first one is the most important, and has been 'on display' for some time, getting people used to it. I always used to wonder why there was so much land needed to the west, is it simply that it is warmer over there, and closer to the business parks, and much of the true wealth?

The second two show the 'joined up thinking approach' apparently to come.  I have been to places like Croatia and seen Bear and Wolf overhead crossings, my first thoughts are, will there be something similar here, or will the humans be on the new 'elevated sections'

On the face of it a good idea, and they also want to bring the Jaguar across the border
Wildlands Network - Wikipedia


Then you need some propoganda, and some human hitting.  Here is a fine example
https://blueandgreentomorrow.com/environment/human-interaction-ruining-national-parks/

"_In the beautiful blue Morning Glory Pool, trash from visitors has blocked the vents that ensure the circulation of water in the pool. As a result, the deep blue that has drawn thousands of visitors is fading and is being replaced with orange and yellow striations. A certain species of microorganism is responsible for the pool’s deep blue color, and they are now threatened by the changing circulation pattern.

Yes, each visitor likely thinks their penny/wildflower souvenir/carving/campfire is a great way to commemorate the visit. Tossing a penny may seem highly insignificant given the vastness of the acreage in National Parks.

One penny or one flower may be, but think of the aggregate through the years. Added up, each one of the millions of visitors tossing a penny into a geyser or plucking a flower is doing significant damage.

The rise of social media and the age of the selfie may have exacerbated the problem. Facebook, Instagram, Pinterest and the like all share an emphasis on images as records of life events. People posing and smiling next to their tree carvings in places like Grand Teton National Park are part of sharing the experience._

Well, there you have it, social media is helping to destroy the National parks, with all the selfies, and all that picking up of single wildflowers just adds to the devastation.  I dare say the pool can be cleaned, and is regualrly cleaned, but this article is the top item on my search engine, so I guess it's important to the agenda.


Then you already have ongoing votes on whether people should be allowed into the the NP's. This vote is presently at 71% for a ban, what is that a total ban, or a ban from 'just' 50% of the parks?
Should tourism be banned in national parks?


This whole movement of course all comes from Agenda 21, and here is some real language that came out of the Earth summit in 1992
"Population reduction (limiting the size of families), mandatory civilian national service for youth, the virtual elimination of private property ownership, government control of fishery and farm harvest, *exclusion of humans from “wild areas*”,the abolition of single family homes and fascist “public-private partnerships” etc etc

It appears that the USA is on the frontline for the National Parks project, and it wouldn't take a genius to work out the possible full agenda.
1. Move housing further inside wild areas, and put any fires out early, such that when a proper fire takes hold, all the material that would normally have been burned previously sets alight and causes absolutely huge fires, thereby putting people off moving into these areas in the future.
2. Increase the size of the National parks, and develop a corridor system for the whole network.
3. Encourage the 'global warming' deceipt to keep more people out of the parks, and for a future tree growing spree.
4. Mass media program to promote the 50% exclusion zones.  This number will probably grow in the future.
5. Mass media program on the damage thet humans are presently causing, including 'selfies'
6. More people will be forced out of their homes in Nat Park areas by legislation after media programs.
7. Program to move bears, wolves, cougars and 'jaguars' to more and more Parks - which on the face of it seems OK. The parks are getting scarier though.
8. Possibly other parks created further East to help 'look after' falling Tiger and Lion poulations (and other exotics), and of course separate parks will be needed for all the different Tiger species before they are helped back to India/ Vietnam. Cambodia etc.   All that is needed here is something like the 'Dangerous Wildlife Act' passed in 1976 in the UK where hundreds or more people literally let dangerous animals out of their cages to give them freedom, rather than fork out on insurances and apply for licenses.
9. Parks have become scarier places to go, all that is needed is some more scare tactics to assist the more vulnerable to visit these rare and rarer wild places  ie Project Fear, all that is needed is some more mass media, and possibly some Hollywood tinsel. The disappearance programs are surely part of an overall program to depopulate the National Parks, and put more people off visiting them.

Plan's a good'un ??


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Red BirdDate: 2020-07-29 20:22:43Reaction Score: 6


Don’t forget simultaneous DEW ‘forest fires’ that incinerate houses, but leave bushes etc.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: RedFoxDate: 2020-07-29 23:18:04Reaction Score: 5


There's a lot of possibilities around the missing people phenomenon. It's possible and probably likely we have "bigfoot" species pulling hijinks, maybe working with feds as well as that it's some kind of cartel operation going to kidnap children.
It's likely a lot of things all at once. If we assume the accounts of things like people being placed in a well searched area randomly, or at the top of treacherous peaks randomly as if they teleported there, I'd say we definitely have some sinister things going on that require a level of cooperation with at least: feds and higher levels of air travel tech and possibly monsters.
But David Paulides has been strange, with his fixation on big foot and odd behavior when trying to get more information out of him. He's probbaly some kind of plant or there's other tomfoolery going on. But the child abductions screams cartel/ritual ring.

Consider all the caves and possibly remnants of old civilizations in these parks. Just like how the gov't forbids normal people from checking out caves, they're probably hiding similar things in these lands. Be it tech, evidence that would destroy the narratives put forth or species like we see in medieval art.
I think it's worth matching up national forests to older maps just like I think it's worth matching up empty grids to them. It may reveal something hiding in plain sight.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: CasimirDate: 2020-08-02 13:46:24Reaction Score: 0




> The whole thing is almost certainly a Psyop, whilst at the same time trying out/ testing new technologies to put humans off the scent.  I don't doubt that using Anniseed to put dogs off would still work, but how exciting using newer technologies with different effects.


It seems you've taken a random blogger's conclusion segment and posted a random up/down vote webstie, debate.org, and really spun out some creepy creative writing in the theme of TPTB domination.

The fact throwing things into a geyser changes their color and ultimately can screw them over is well established empirical scientific fact, the same with fracking being horrid for the environment- all this aside from the green/warming movement's authenticity or lackthereof at large. Jaguars have lived in America forever and live in North America to this day (which the blogger doesn't even mention, as its a non issue). I'm sorry to say but this is reddit level fear porn without better sourcing / real explanation.

Other than that this has something to do with national parks, I really fail to see what it has to do with 411- perhaps it deserves another post where you can more thoroughly explain your own thoughts and provide more sources.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Divine WindDate: 2020-08-02 16:01:37Reaction Score: 1




Casimir said:


> It seems you've taken a random blogger's conclusion segment and posted a random up/down vote webstie, debate.org, and really spun out some creepy creative writing in the theme of TPTB domination.
> 
> The fact throwing things into a geyser changes their color and ultimately can screw them over is well established empirical scientific fact, the same with fracking being horrid for the environment- all this aside from the green/warming movement's authenticity or lackthereof at large. Jaguars have lived in America forever and live in North America to this day (which the blogger doesn't even mention, as its a non issue). I'm sorry to say but this is reddit level fear porn without better sourcing / real explanation.
> 
> Other than that this has something to do with national parks, I really fail to see what it has to do with 411- perhaps it deserves another post where you can more thoroughly explain your own thoughts and provide more sources.


There are quite a few ideas on this thread, ie "transported to Heaven, alien abductions, bigfoot eating them, elite turning them into stew, or inter dimensional portals gobbling them up. Maybe , these areas are where the Gods of their nations live"? That is just the opener, a post you ticked, but have decided to go to town on my post, any particular reason for that, the attack on the environmental causes, or global warming? What is it that you don’t like?

"It seems you've taken a random blogger's conclusion segment and posted a random up/down vote webstie, debate.org, and really spun out some creepy creative writing in the theme of TPTB domination". Which random blogger’s post would that be? I think the phrase that sums up my post is “Here would be my prognosis”. Also, see the thread heading : “Alternative”

"The fact throwing things into a geyser changes their color and ultimately can screw them over is well established empirical scientific fact, the same with fracking being horrid for the environment- all this aside from the green/warming movement's authenticity or lackthereof at large. As stated, if these are regularly cleaned, and warnings given, why would the government want to ban people from 50% of the parks? Fracking, why have you mentioned this?

"Jaguars have lived in America forever and live in North America to this day (which the blogger doesn't even mention, as its a non issue). As stated, it’s a prognosis, and yes Jaguars are in at least one southern state, and my comment is “to move them into more and more Parks” ie it appears that the government would like to get them moved northwards to other states, considering the people ban, "which on the face of it seems OK"  ?

"I'm sorry to say but this is reddit level fear porn without better sourcing / real explanation. Again, it’s called a prognosis, sources aren’t particularly needed, apart from my basic framework, but as you’ve posted so nicely, I’ll give you one example : Going years back until today, US farmers were compensated for their cows being found literally drained of blood, and with no creature, or vehicle tracks found in the vicinity of the dead animal. The logical answer is that the US government is creating a climate of fear, and has UFO’s with beams that are picking these cattle up, and draining them. The missing people in National parks could be related to this, and could share a common development. You probably don’t believe this, but prefer to think more out of the box.

"Other than that this has something to do with national parks, I really fail to see what it has to do with 411- perhaps it deserves another post where you can more thoroughly explain your own thoughts and provide more sources. I have provided a logical process of thoughts, all related to the OP, and what may still be to come, but what you probably consider too mundane. 



Your first post

“personally I think the phenomenon is a mix of the mundane (humans being weird etc and/or murdering/kidnapping each other) and several different insanely curious mysteries. My mind's varied from the unseen manipulation, like the Fae, to tiny secret tribes of wild "men" that live deep in some of our national forests and are wild but intelligent enough to never be seen”.

So, you personally think that there are ‘tiny’, secret tribes of wild men in the National Parks, maybe you can elaborate on this, and I won’t mock you for thinking out of the box, or call it 'reddit level fear porn', after all, this is what this site is appears to be all about.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: CasimirDate: 2020-08-02 17:03:42Reaction Score: 0




> So, you personally think that there are ‘tiny’, secret tribes of wild men in the National Parks, maybe you can elaborate on this, and I won’t mock you for thinking out of the box, or call it 'reddit level fear porn', after all, this is what this site is appears to be all about.


First, wild men reportedly living in national parks is a topic straight from the Missing411 books *you have clearly not read*. I see you are new to this forum, but there is no mocking happening in my questions and assertions. Your reply and thought have nothing do with the Missing411 phenomena outside of being associated with national parks or at least you did not explain how well at all. Your thoughts are interesting and compelling which is why I was asking for more information than a link to a blog post and a debate.org poll in the first place. Rather than provide any, you have chosen to attack me. This is not the scholarship I admire SH for and to say this site is all about wild speculation, to me, a longtime member, is quite offensive. I am more forgiving seeing how new you are, perhaps you're more used to other areas of the internet, like reddit.

People wanting to introduce more jaguars similar to how they brought wolves to Yellowstone is again... nothing to do with the topic at hand.


> Which random blogger’s post would that be?


I have no clue why you are asking for the link to the blog, one of 4 links in your post and as far as a reader can tell the source of most of your speculation. https://blueandgreentomorrow.com/environment/human-interaction-ruining-national-parks/


> As stated, if these are regularly cleaned, and warnings given, why would the government want to ban people from 50% of the parks? Fracking, why have you mentioned this?


Fracking is mentioned in the blog post you literally linked... Did you read it all or selectively skip down to the bottom of the post where the blogger, again just some random person, brainstorms some solutions?

Please post a link to where the govt plans on banning 50% from parks or whatever you mean, or perhaps what you said in your original reply:


> The US want to make 50% of all wildlands into an area without humans


You can't say something like that that isn't common knowledge without a source without damaging your ideas within. Again, just something I was asking for initially, more information / sources.

Otherwise yes, this is reddit level fear porn and not contributing to the discussion at hand and derailing it.

Edit: Also, since you're clearly so new, I would like to point out I'm not advocating to censor your thoughts or any thoughts on the website at all. Fundamentally, I truly believe if you want to make a pure speculation post with no sources, you should be able to because ultimately it is always up to the discernment of the reader. All I'm saying is your reply and the thoughts, sourced or not, within, do not have anything to do with the current topic you replied to- or perhaps you didn't elucidate how well enough.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Divine WindDate: 2020-08-02 22:21:28Reaction Score: 1




Casimir said:


> First, wild men reportedly living in national parks is a topic straight from the Missing411 books *you have clearly not read*. I see you are new to this forum, but there is no mocking happening in my questions and assertions. Your reply and thought have nothing do with the Missing411 phenomena outside of being associated with national parks or at least you did not explain how well at all. Your thoughts are interesting and compelling which is why I was asking for more information than a link to a blog post and a debate.org poll in the first place. Rather than provide any, you have chosen to attack me. This is not the scholarship I admire SH for and to say this site is all about wild speculation, to me, a longtime member, is quite offensive. I am more forgiving seeing how new you are, perhaps you're more used to other areas of the internet, like reddit.
> 
> People wanting to introduce more jaguars similar to how they brought wolves to Yellowstone is again... nothing to do with the topic at hand.
> 
> ...


I don’t really want to derail the thread into some argument / counter-argument about how relevant my opinion is, and it’s relevance to the thread. If you care to read the OP again, 411 is first mentioned, then a movie is mentioned, and then the poster postulates on whether there are alternative ideas, all within the first 3 lines. ie  he/ she isn’t stuck on 411.

I don’t think you should be declaring what I have or haven’t read, but I think I can clearly state you haven’t investigated the first chart – which clearly states ’Core Reserves & Corridors – with little or no human use’, with a large percentage shown in red. This map was first presented by Dr. Michael Coffman. My suggestion is to read it’s history. This map is no wild speculation, my suggestion is to search for exclusion zones/National Parks – lots of info out there.

The random blog you mentioned was the first entry on my search for something like ‘exclusion zones, national parks/ wild areas’. Ie it wasn’t a random blog. I didn’t mention fracking, it may be in the article, but I drew attention to other subjects in the ‘blog’

Then I have included a vote on banning tourism in National Parks, again, no wild speculation, a real web-site.



You mention me attacking you, but in your first paragraph you suggest that I have ‘really spun out some creepy creative writing’, then in your second are suggesting that I have written ‘reddit level fear porn without better sourcing / real explanation’. LOL, My suggestion is if you don’t want people to ‘attack you’, then maybe you should be less hostile to them in your opening posts.

I think the matter of whether I am new or not is irrelevant, and I am surprised you have already mentioned it twice. Reddit, never been there, and my opinion of my first post was deconstructing fear of what is really going on.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Tool18Date: 2020-08-03 08:01:29Reaction Score: 3




Divine Wind said:


> The whole thing is almost certainly a Psyop, whilst at the same time trying out/ testing new technologies to put humans off the scent.  I don't doubt that using Anniseed to put dogs off would still work, but how exciting using newer technologies with different effects.
> 
> Here would be my prognosis.  The US want to make 50% of all wildlands into an area without humans. To do this with simple dates and legislation and paperwork will enevitably draw criticism and anger. What is needed is repetition, propoganda, deceipt, and scare tactics.  The first part will be achieved through the Environmental movment.  A few charts, which you are all probably aware of, especially Americans.
> 
> ...


I definitely understand the reason for this to be a psyop, Its well known that the higher ups want people moved into urban areas/and centers, and this would definitely be a good way into scaring the public away from national parks etc. but after reading 3 books on this subject, there is no way this is a just a psyop, there is to much evidence that these things are happening, I won't pretend to know what is causing it, but I am confident in knowing that there is definitely people going missing and in very strange circumstances, that can not be explained away with animal attacks and just being lost. the strange circumstances surrounding the people going missing are just very strange and almost never make sense. And any case that is used by Paul the author, have already already ruled out possibilities.


----------



## wild heretic (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: wild hereticDate: 2020-08-03 09:15:00Reaction Score: 5


paulides isnt the only, or indeed first researcher looking into this issue. it is also not just limited to the usa or to wildlife areas. there is a british woman who looked into this before him but ive forgotten her name. There are also very strange disappearances in urban areas in uk and usa.

There is a  paranormal element to these deaths, but i dont think it is a one size fits all. I think bigfoot or hairy trolls and predator alien seem to be quite common according to people who had near misses, but doesnt account for all of them. Both of these creature seem to have extra dimensional abilities for want of a better word and again, not just present in wildernis areas.

Im sure the international criminal cartel want people out of the parks but they can do this with media and law making which they control 100%.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Tool18Date: 2020-08-03 09:23:40Reaction Score: 2




wild heretic said:


> paulides isnt the only, or indeed first researcher looking into this issue. it is also not just limited to the usa or to wildlife areas. there is a british woman who looked into this before him but ive forgotten her name. There are also very strange disappearances in urban areas in uk and usa.
> 
> There is a  paranormal element to these deaths, but i dont think it is a one size fits all. I think bigfoot or hairy trolls and predator alien seem to be quite common according to people who had near misses, but doesnt account for all of them. Both of these creature seem to have extra dimensional abilities for want of a better word and again, not just present in wildernis areas.
> 
> Im sure the international criminal cartel want people out of the parks but they can do this with media and law making which they control 100%.


There are many cases here in Australia as well, its definitely not just America that have these strange cases


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: CasimirDate: 2020-08-03 13:15:50Reaction Score: 1




Divine Wind said:


> I don’t really want to derail the thread into some argument / counter-argument about how relevant my opinion is, and it’s relevance to the thread. If you care to read the OP again, 411 is first mentioned, then a movie is mentioned, and then the poster postulates on whether there are alternative ideas, all within the first 3 lines. ie  he/ she isn’t stuck on 411.
> 
> I don’t think you should be declaring what I have or haven’t read, but I think I can clearly state you haven’t investigated the first chart – which clearly states ’Core Reserves & Corridors – with little or no human use’, with a large percentage shown in red. This map was first presented by Dr. Michael Coffman. My suggestion is to read it’s history. This map is no wild speculation, my suggestion is to search for exclusion zones/National Parks – lots of info out there.
> 
> ...


Yes, this is all just creative writing along the theme of National Parks. Your "real website" with the poll you linked is Debate.org, it might as well be strawpoll- this is not real data and the fact you latch onto it instead of the actual data in the other links you posted shows you are indeed just spinning fiction in the theme of National Parks- it has nothing to do with Missing411. You are citing a map that you don't even have a source for, none of the links you provided have the maps. You're linking blog posts you didn't fully read and yet are speculating that the blogger's random brainstormed solutions are part of some larger conspiracy. You cite an agenda 21 without even a simple explanation as to what it is. Again, none of this has anything to do with the OP outside of being loosely associated with National Parks. *On top of your derailing response being composed of mainly fluff, you are so adamant it is relevant and yet you clearly have not read the Missing411 books this OP is referencing*. You cannot even provide a source as for your "eliminate 50%" fact- such a simple request. I would not want to get into a discussion as to why your post is relevant to the thread either, because its completely clear to anyone familiar with the actual source material that it's not.

2 replies in and I see you would rather repeat yourself than address my concerns, typical forum sliding procedure. I am through participating in such, there are much better things to do on this website than address the nonsensical counter arguements of a forum slider. Good day, hoping to see better quality posts with a little more effort from you in the future, thanks.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: StarmonkeyDate: 2020-08-03 13:54:51Reaction Score: 1


Could be they're prepping for a lot more people being homeless and not giving them that former option.
Any Google earth junkies looking for more camps or army setups? I'm guessing there will be no election, Trump will remain our current and last president and they'll look for a way to declare marshall law before that.
Closing down the parks gives them that much less area to police, and also an escape route because they'll hope that scenario mostly manages itself.
Unless they're setting up camps of foreign mercenaries in them to use against us.
It's definitely BEEN time to pull up the big boy and big girl pants over this last half year.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Divine WindDate: 2020-08-03 20:09:53Reaction Score: 3




Tool18 said:


> I definitely understand the reason for this to be a psyop, Its well known that the higher ups want people moved into urban areas/and centers, and this would definitely be a good way into scaring the public away from national parks etc. but after reading 3 books on this subject, there is no way this is a just a psyop, there is to much evidence that these things are happening, I won't pretend to know what is causing it, but I am confident in knowing that there is definitely people going missing and in very strange circumstances, that can not be explained away with animal attacks and just being lost. the strange circumstances surrounding the people going missing are just very strange and almost never make sense. And any case that is used by Paul the author, have already already ruled out possibilities.


I watched some documentaries around 18 months ago, and did some research, but obviously came to my conclusion above. I don't doubt that there are dark spirits that have been using forests/ wilderness, areas to scare people over the centuries, but IMO the families in question needed to invite these spirits into their lives. There may have been a few of these incidents, but I am fairly sure that the military has now upgraded these numbers for the reasons I have given, and have elaborated on the previous stories to confuse the masses. The people who run this world are mostly evil, and therefore by deduction are probably controlled by the same dark forces that were able to scare those families years ago. People now are so irreligious, that there aren’t that many who dabble with dead spirits etc, and therefore can’t be controlled the same way that they were in the past IMO.



Starmonkey said:


> Could be they're prepping for a lot more people being homeless and not giving them that former option.
> Any Google earth junkies looking for more camps or army setups? I'm guessing there will be no election, Trump will remain our current and last president and they'll look for a way to declare marshall law before that.
> Closing down the parks gives them that much less area to police, and also an escape route because they'll hope that scenario mostly manages itself.
> Unless they're setting up camps of foreign mercenaries in them to use against us.
> It's definitely BEEN time to pull up the big boy and big girl pants over this last half year.


I think you are correct in your assumption.  A hundred years ago after the financial crash, people in the US were living in tents all over the US in wilderness areas, and also in places like Central Park ie Hooverville.  For the upcoming crash, which I believe could dwarf the one just mentioned, people will be looking to escape into wilderness areas, but could be prevented where possible by the authorities and scare tactics unless the public and others stand up.   The Biodiversity proposals  - as per map I have shown above, will I believe be presented again to the Senate again in some form, and it will need the mind and energy of another Michael Coffman to see it off. Hopefully, more people are awakening, but the Senate is possibly more corrupt than it was in 1994. Some history here, Problem, Reaction, Solution?
How Private Property In America Is Being Abolished - The Wildlands Project


----------



## asatiger1966 (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: asatiger1966Date: 2020-08-03 22:30:13Reaction Score: 3




Divine Wind said:


> The whole thing is almost certainly a Psyop, whilst at the same time trying out/ testing new technologies to put humans off the scent.  I don't doubt that using Anniseed to put dogs off would still work, but how exciting using newer technologies with different effects.
> 
> Here would be my prognosis.  The US want to make 50% of all wildlands into an area without humans. To do this with simple dates and legislation and paperwork will enevitably draw criticism and anger. What is needed is repetition, propoganda, deceipt, and scare tactics.  The first part will be achieved through the Environmental movment.  A few charts, which you are all probably aware of, especially Americans.
> 
> ...


My take someone is going to kill a huge part of the world population sometime in the next few years.

Mandatory vaccines, no go zones, loss of property rights,no cash society, schools that stopped teaching after Rockefeller started his own universities and seminary's to teach ministers and educators" the right way", churches that somehow lost their way after the Council of Churches was formed in the 1930's,maybe a natural disaster, maybe man made?

So a decision is coming kill other people or do as a Roman Legion did when confronted with the dilemma convert to a pagan god or die. The whole ,5,000 plus, legion committed suicide.

This list is endless,

Just found this.


*
Federal banker becomes new COVID authority–says we need full ‘real hard’ lockdown to save economy*
We need "to lock down really hard"
By Shepard Ambellas -

August 3, 2020
704


_Tim Evanson/Flickr_
*(INTELLIHUB) *—  President of the Minneapolis Federal Reserve Bank and former Assistant Secretary of the Treasury for Financial Stability under the Bush and Obama administrations Neel Kashkari says the only way to save American lives from COVID-19 is to fully lock down the entire nation and all of its inhabitants.
“That’s the only way we’re really going to have a real robust economic recovery,” the American banker told CBS’s _Face the Nation_. “Otherwise, we’re going to have flare-ups, lockdowns, and a very halting recovery with many more job losses and many more bankruptcies for an extended period of time, unfortunately.”


> “If we don’t do that and we just have this raging virus spreading throughout the country with flare-ups and local lockdowns for the next year or two, which is entirely possible, we’re going to see many, many more business bankruptcies.”
> — Neel Kashkari


However, the truth of the matter is that the Republican Federal Reserve banker just wishes to secure another stimulus package bailout for the Fed worth trillions of dollars in a last-ditch effort to prop up the economy one last time before it becomes fully blown out. Not to mention, as I predicted in February of 2020, the lockdowns will continue for years to come–Kashkari stated this as well.


> “I mean if we were to lock down really hard, I know I hate to even suggest it, people will be frustrated by it, but if we were to lock down hard for a month or six weeks, we could get the case count down so that our testing and our contact tracing was actually enough to control it the way that it’s happening in the Northeast right now.”
> — Neel Kashkari


To top it all off, Kashkari believes he can convince the general public that having their businesses shut down and forcing people to stay at home with no pay will somehow get the economy bustling again when in all actuality the bankster’s plan makes zero sense.
The bottom line is, the Fed is preparing to receive another multi-trillion-dollar bailout which can only mean one thing–the fire sale has intensified and we are nearing some other major event as I have previously speculated.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Divine WindDate: 2020-08-04 11:08:25Reaction Score: 3




asatiger1966 said:


> My take someone is going to kill a huge part of the world population sometime in the next few years.
> 
> Mandatory vaccines, no go zones, loss of property rights,no cash society, schools that stopped teaching after Rockefeller started his own universities and seminary's to teach ministers and educators" the right way", churches that somehow lost their way after the Council of Churches was formed in the 1930's,maybe a natural disaster, maybe man made?
> 
> ...


I have been accused of using fear-porn on this thread, and I countered that I was in fact deconstructing fear, so here is to my mind another deconstruction.

This year may well be a 2020 vision for what is to come; next year and the year after may be easier, who knows, but there is certainly an all encompassing spider’s web of control closing in on decent people everywhere.

The Georgia Guidestones point at 500 million ‘surviving’ or in reality ‘living'. It amazes me that people in America aren’t wanting to pull this ‘statue’ down, and not all the others that are upsetting BLM. I would love to see what the authorities would do if the people tried to pull that monument down.

I honestly don’t see enough decent people fighting the elites, too many are peaceful and have a higher sense of purpose. There will be some people though, down the line IMO. Therefore, the elites may think that their goal will be easy to carry out. Many people will be awaiting events happening that will be out of their hands.



On access to the National Parks and wilderness, what does the old book say?

Revelation 6 : 15 ; This is the last book, this even has not yet happened.

_“Then the kings of the earth and the great ones and the generals and the rich and the powerful, and everyone, slave and free, hid themselves in the caves and among the rocks of the mountains,_

I don’t believe that you can apportion this prediction to any event in history, save the Great Deluge and perhaps the nuclear wars of the 
Mahabharata. It sounds like people from all walks of life will be fleeing to the wild areas, and 'caves and 'rocks'.



This is aligned with the following IMO

Luke : 21 : 26, again this is a prediction for the future, and I can already see some people worried about many things.

_“People will faint from terror, apprehensive of what is coming on the world, for the heavenly bodies will be shaken”._



Then here is the deconstruction, for your fears on an enormous shredding of human life, from possibly the most famous chapter in the Bible.

Matthew 24 : 22

_“In fact, unless that time of calamity is shortened, not a single person will survive. But it will be shortened for the sake of God’s chosen ones”._



Who is chosen, what do you have to do?

Zephaniah 2 : 3

_“Seek you the LORD, all you meek of the earth, which have worked his judgment; seek righteousness, seek meekness: it may be you shall be hid in the day of the LORD's anger”._


We do live in crazy times, and I believe it will get crazier, but to my mind, as is said elsewhere in the old book “The righteous will possess the Earth” ie not the Elites

Sorry to get all biblical, but the way things are going, there appears to be a path we are on, a crazy path. At present, I can see the fall of religion (Babylon the Great), then a peace cry, then an almighty war – where many will survive. Prior to this we may well have : lack of money, lack of property for many, being zombied out on 5G and chemical food, and eventually hardly any food. At that stage, I can personally see people moving onto the land, and in great numbers, and challenging the Elite, maybe this is where the peace cry will emanate from.

Billionaire bunkers: How the 1% are preparing for the apocalypse   Safe in their Bunkers?   This is a mainstream article


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: CasimirDate: 2020-08-04 20:38:46Reaction Score: 0


Completely derailed by people with their own agendas, becoming all to common on this site. Sad to unfollow so many posts as they become so diluted. Covid thread is 300 pages long, its like people are not satisfied leaving their covid talk there- I can't help but wonder why.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: OutdoorsyHikDate: 2020-08-05 19:25:29Reaction Score: 6




Divine Wind said:


> The whole thing is almost certainly a Psyop, whilst at the same time trying out/ testing new technologies to put humans off the scent.  I don't doubt that using Anniseed to put dogs off would still work, but how exciting using newer technologies with different effects.
> 
> Here would be my prognosis.  The US want to make 50% of all wildlands into an area without humans. To do this with simple dates and legislation and paperwork will enevitably draw criticism and anger. What is needed is repetition, propoganda, deceipt, and scare tactics.  The first part will be achieved through the Environmental movment.  A few charts, which you are all probably aware of, especially Americans.
> 
> ...


I can see this Agenda 21 stuff unfolding before my eyes. During the lockdowns, the media fed us all that propaganda saying that "The Earth is healing, and wildlife is returning, because humans are locked inside". The authorities didn't want people outside much, and driving was strictly discouraged. They also closed streets around neighborhood parks, so only people living nearby could go there. 

Now, I believe that humans are a part of nature too, and we need to be outside for our health, getting fresh air, Vitamin D, and being allowed to roam in nature. Interestingly, while my area was locked down, I saw much less wildlife, even in the wilderness. In fact, this year, I hardly see as many birds as a normal year. There are almost no butterflies either. Many, myself included, are having trouble growing their gardens this year. Plants are stunted, and not getting pollinated. I don't know what is up with that. If anything, the wildlife didn't heal, it's more like it died off. Perhaps it's bad to separate humans from the ecosystem for some reason?

The land closures are getting out of hand, and it's blatantly obvious what the real agenda behind this is. A National Park near me has just closed off over 2/3 of the park to backcountry camping, I guess because of bear sightings, and people apparently leaving food out. They also closed a whole lake to swimming and boating for basically the rest of the year, because of an "aggressive" mother river otter ( River otters are normally aggressive, and they have had similar problems before, but no weird closures until now) National forests are shutting down large swaths of land as well, citing "A couple downed trees, aggressive wildlife, or human overuse"

Another way they are trying to scare people out of the wilderness is the disease factor. I'd bet you a million bucks that they will say that the coronavirus had spread to wildlife because of "selfish" hikers "intruding on wildlife habitat", thereby establishing the Agenda 21 buffer zones. If not the coronavirus, maybe something much more deadly, like bubonic plague, or pneumonic plague. I'm already seeing more news coverage on plague cases, I think in Colorado and New Mexico.

That same "Humans trashing nature" propaganda is running rampant on social media right now. I belong to multiple hiking Facebook groups, especially on the Tahoe pages, and instead of posting beautiful photos of scenery like they used to, they are showing photos of disgusting trash and litter! Now, apparently this is something occuring worldwide at parks and wilderness areas. People are leaving mountains of trash and waste. Now, I think this is fake to be honest. Why would this be happening simultaneously around the world? Did everyone turn into lazy slobs during the lockdowns? They are trying to shame humans for "trashing"and "ruining" the outdoors. I seriously wonder if they have hired people to purposely leave trash and misbehave, so they have a reason to close the land. Even more disturbingly, nearly 99.9% of the comments on those stories wish that the land would be off limits to humans. They even say that the coronavirus is a good thing, because it reduces the population.

I can see where this is all heading, and I'm not looking forward to be excluded from the wilderness, living in a concrete apartment in a city I can never leave, and being microchipped and tracked. I will miss vegetable gardening too.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Red BirdDate: 2020-08-06 00:05:32Reaction Score: 1




OutdoorsyHik said:


> I can see this Agenda 21 stuff unfolding before my eyes. During the lockdowns, the media fed us all that propaganda saying that "The Earth is healing, and wildlife is returning, because humans are locked inside". The authorities didn't want people outside much, and driving was strictly discouraged. They also closed streets around neighborhood parks, so only people living nearby could go there.
> 
> Now, I believe that humans are a part of nature too, and we need to be outside for our health, getting fresh air, Vitamin D, and being allowed to roam in nature. Interestingly, while my area was locked down, I saw much less wildlife, even in the wilderness. In fact, this year, I hardly see as many birds as a normal year. There are almost no butterflies either. Many, myself included, are having trouble growing their gardens this year. Plants are stunted, and not getting pollinated. I don't know what is up with that. If anything, the wildlife didn't heal, it's more like it died off. Perhaps it's bad to separate humans from the ecosystem for some reason?
> 
> ...


Hmmm.  I hadn't heard this and I'm going to start paying more attention- love some links.  We are moving to the boonies soon and I want to be aware.
Part of it might be mask wearing aggression factor, and then there's ELF waves- see previous post.


----------



## Whitewave (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: whitewaveDate: 2020-08-06 01:56:42Reaction Score: 0


Having not read the book on missing people in national forests, does it say if most of the missing are kids/adults or if they're found dead/alive/at all?


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: und34830Date: 2020-08-06 16:42:20Reaction Score: 3




whitewave said:


> Having not read the book on missing people in national forests, does it say if most of the missing are kids/adults or if they're found dead/alive/at all?


from listening to the youtube broadcasts and interviews over several years

many are autistic
many are of German/European heritage
many are professionals such as doctors/lawyers
berry picking is common


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: StarmonkeyDate: 2020-08-06 19:17:08Reaction Score: 3




whitewave said:


> Having not read the book on missing people in national forests, does it say if most of the missing are kids/adults or if they're found dead/alive/at all?


There's also a movie on Amazon. Mostly adults, and older usually. Usually dead. Missing shoes or clothing. Cause of death uncertain. And often found later in areas that had been searched. Like they were placed there.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Red BirdDate: 2020-08-07 12:18:39Reaction Score: 2




whitewave said:


> Having not read the book on missing people in national forests, does it say if most of the missing are kids/adults or if they're found dead/alive/at all?


Missing411 has two movies out you can rent. I believe I remember the second one being the best. There are many interviews with him on YouTube, also. 
There are children and adults. Some found alive And I seem to remember most dead or not found.
He always lists the criteria for his investigations.


----------



## Whitewave (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: whitewaveDate: 2020-08-08 02:48:38Reaction Score: 1




und34830 said:


> "from listening to the youtube broadcasts and interviews over several years
> many are autistic
> many are of German/European heritage
> many are professionals such as doctors/lawyers
> Berry picking is common."


Well, being of German/European heritage and a foraging professional, I guess I've been lucky. Been in woods and national forests a large portion of my life. Never seen bigfoot or experienced anything sinister.
Predators can be a problem (mountain lions, etc.).
Are all the disappearances in USA or is this a global phenomenon? (apologies to FE)


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: OutdoorsyHikDate: 2020-08-08 06:52:12Reaction Score: 0




whitewave said:


> Well, being of German/European heritage and a foraging professional, I guess I've been lucky. Been in woods and national forests a large portion of my life. Never seen bigfoot or experienced anything sinister.
> Predators can be a problem (mountain lions, etc.).
> Are all the disappearances in USA or is this a global phenomenon? (apologies to FE)


I'm also of German/European heritage, and I actually am autistic (Asperger's Syndrome), however I don't pick berries when I'm out in the forest, but I go into the mountains and woods all the time for hiking and camping. I wonder why it seems like it affects those groups of people the most?


----------



## Whitewave (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: whitewaveDate: 2020-08-08 10:25:40Reaction Score: 2




OutdoorsyHik said:


> I'm also of German/European heritage, and I actually am autistic (Asperger's Syndrome), however I don't pick berries when I'm out in the forest, but I go into the mountains and woods all the time for hiking and camping. I wonder why it seems like it affects those groups of people the most?


Are you Rh negative? Haven't heard anyone mention if the author collects that data.


----------



## Trouvare (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: TrouvareDate: 2020-08-08 12:40:06Reaction Score: 0


TI= Travel Insurance?


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: GlobeHead69Date: 2020-08-08 12:51:48Reaction Score: 1


Having read a few articles on otherhand.org, it's maintained by a search and rescue guy who goes looking for cold cases.

He often finds remains of victims miles outside the search area.

Could it be that simple? Yes they are looking, but in the wrong area...


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: OutdoorsyHikDate: 2020-08-08 17:24:20Reaction Score: 0




whitewave said:


> Are you Rh negative? Haven't heard anyone mention if the author collects that data.


I'm not sure.


----------



## Whitewave (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: whitewaveDate: 2020-08-09 00:10:17Reaction Score: 1




OutdoorsyHik said:


> I'm not sure.


Just curious. Seems to be a lot of weird stuff related to Rh negative folks.

If you've ever donated blood or had surgery or been pregnant or in the military or prison system (is that one category or two?), your blood type is documented somewhere.


----------

